# This is the wrong way to go about it...............



## paratrooper

Texas Pro-Gun Crusaders Take Extreme Open Carry Approach

I'm as pro-gun / rights as you can get, but if I was in a restaurant and these clowns walked in, I would be concerned.


----------



## GCBHM

Agreed! There is a huge difference in "open carry" and openly carrying an "assault-style" rifle. I whole heartedly support the 2nd Amendment, and our right to bear arms. I do not subscribe to the idiocy of calling a particular rifle "assault" rifle b/c a spoon can be used to assault. Assault is an act, not a tool! But, what these people don't understand is that perception is reality whether it is the truth or not. The truth is they are law abiding citizens exercising their right to bear arms. Perception, however, is that they are lunatics who are only out to cause a stir, which does more harm than good for the pro-gun cause.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I suggest that the following sign be posted at the entrance to all public places: *CONCEALED FIREARMS ONLY*.


----------



## GCBHM

It shouldn't even have to be posted at all. The 2nd should suffice, and ppl should know time and place. A restaurant isn't the the the place to openly carry a rifle to eat.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Not one of the long guns shown in this video was an assault rifle. Most were semi-automatic rifles with a few bolt action rifles thrown in the mix. That's the first error.

The arresting officer broke the law (I saw this video a while back), plain and simple. I had thought I read somewhere where the victim, the man in the video, won a monetary judgement against the municipality. Error number two.

The reporter is racist. I have been among many people carrying open and concealed and there were some blacks there as well as females, Asians, and whites. I don't recall anyone trying to play the racist, sex, or nationality card during those events. Error number three.

And then the "Mom's" woman is dead wrong. She lists a few things, one of which is no background checks. Has anyone here ever purchased a firearm from an FFL and skipped the background check, accept where it is legal because the buyer has a carry permit? Error number four.

As for the folks who chose to do this in Texas, I say do as they see fit in their state. It is their state and sometimes it takes a few "extreme" measures (legal of course) to get things addressed. I have been among over 1,000 people at one rally who were all open carrying firearms of all sorts, going into our state legislators' offices, and listening to speeches. No problems resulted from this event. But then, this IS Virginia.

As for my person take on all of this. I find carrying a long gun around like this to be cumbersome and just gets in the way. I do open carry my handgun(s) frequently and never have any problems with businesses, customers, the general public, or police. Like I said, Virginia. It's a no brainer here.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GCBHM said:


> It shouldn't even have to be posted at all. The 2nd should suffice, and ppl should know time and place. A restaurant isn't the the the place to openly carry a rifle to eat.


Um, the *CONCEALED FIREARMS ONLY* sign has another, much deeper meaning: "Hey, idiot-boy robber, you'll never know who is armed in here."


----------



## SouthernBoy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I suggest that the following sign be posted at the entrance to all public places: *CONCEALED FIREARMS ONLY*.


I would be dead set against this. I have open carried into many restaurants, by myself, with a few others, and in a large group, and have never had any issues of any kind whatsoever.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, the *CONCEALED FIREARMS ONLY* sign has another, much deeper meaning: "Hey, idiot-boy robber, you'll never know who is armed in here."


Okay, an ulterior motive. I missed that. How about just, "Legally Carried Guns Welcome"? Of course, that almost looks like the contradiction sign of, "No Guns Allowed".

You got me... I'll go back in my hole now.


----------



## GCBHM

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, the *CONCEALED FIREARMS ONLY* sign has another, much deeper meaning: "Hey, idiot-boy robber, you'll never know who is armed in here."


There would be no need for any kind of sign if it were common knowledge that citizens carry guns wherever they want via the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> Not one of the long guns shown in this video was an assault rifle. Most were semi-automatic rifles with a few bolt action rifles thrown in the mix. That's the first error.
> 
> The arresting officer broke the law (I saw this video a while back), plain and simple. I had thought I read somewhere where the victim, the man in the video, won a monetary judgement against the municipality. Error number two.
> 
> The reporter is racist. I have been among many people carrying open and concealed and there were some blacks there as well as females, Asians, and whites. I don't recall anyone trying to play the racist, sex, or nationality card during those events. Error number three.
> 
> And then the "Mom's" woman is dead wrong. She lists a few things, one of which is no background checks. Has anyone here ever purchased a firearm from an FFL and skipped the background check, accept where it is legal because the buyer has a carry permit? Error number four.
> 
> As for the folks who chose to do this in Texas, I say do as they see fit in their state. It is their state and sometimes it takes a few "extreme" measures (legal of course) to get things addressed. I have been among over 1,000 people at one rally who were all open carrying firearms of all sorts, going into our state legislators' offices, and listening to speeches. No problems resulted from this event. But then, this IS Virginia.
> 
> As for my person take on all of this. I find carrying a long gun around like this to be cumbersome and just gets in the way. I do open carry my handgun(s) frequently and never have any problems with businesses, customers, the general public, or police. Like I said, Virginia. It's a no brainer here.


I personally have no problem with demonstrations. I really don't care if someone carries their rifle around, as long as they are not doing anything threatening. What I don't like is a bunch of crazy looking good ol'boys walking around, going to public places carrying rifles, looking like trash. It makes the rest of us look stupid to say the least. Besides that, there is just no sense carrying any rifle around town. If you want to open carry, then look like you have some sense about you!


----------



## woodstock

If you carry a gun on your back you may think you are in control of the gun, but you are not in control of the idiot in line behind you.
Is it legal? Yes
Is it safe????????????


----------



## GCBHM

Good point. I think the whole thing is rather stupid. Again, there is no more reason to carry a rifle openly in town than it is to haul around a fishing rod. It just doesn't make any sense. I understand this group is trying to make a point that if they can carry rifles openly why can't they open carry pistols, but come on. Really? Yeah, sometimes you need someone to take a step, even to an extreme, to make a point, but I just do not see this as helpful. Not with the fight on-going, and liberals begging for a reason to ban guns. The problem isn't that they can't carry concealed, or that it is hard for them to get a CC permit. In Alabama, you can open carry, but if you don't have a license to carry, you can't open carry in your car. Does that make any sense? NO! But there is a very easy solution. GET A LICENSE TO CARRY!!! It is very easy to do in Alabama.

Until all this is settled that the 2nd Amendment is your open carry/conceal carry license, be smart about it. Don't do anything stupid to make the rest of us look like hick, cowboy outlaws begging for attention.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> Good point. I think the whole thing is rather stupid. Again, there is no more reason to carry a rifle openly in town than it is to haul around a fishing rod. It just doesn't make any sense. I understand this group is trying to make a point that if they can carry rifles openly why can't they open carry pistols, but come on. Really? Yeah, sometimes you need someone to take a step, even to an extreme, to make a point, but I just do not see this as helpful. Not with the fight on-going, and liberals begging for a reason to ban guns. The problem isn't that they can't carry concealed, or that it is hard for them to get a CC permit. In Alabama, you can open carry, but if you don't have a license to carry, you can't open carry in your car. Does that make any sense? NO! But there is a very easy solution. GET A LICENSE TO CARRY!!! It is very easy to do in Alabama.
> 
> Until all this is settled that the 2nd Amendment is your open carry/conceal carry license, be smart about it. *Don't do anything stupid to make the rest of us look like hick, cowboy outlaws begging for attention.*


Don't you mean inner city young wannabe gangsta toughs?


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> Don't you mean inner city young wannabe gangsta toughs?


LOL!!! Perhaps! ;-)


----------



## berettatoter

Unless your walking into a hunting lodge, carrying a long-gun into an establishment is a little over the top for me. Sorry.


----------



## n4aof

So-called "Open Carry" advocates who organize and participate in these demonstrations consist of a number of idiots being led by a handful of really intelligent anti-gun activists.


----------



## dondavis3

I agree 

These open carry groups are hurting us CHL carriers and the shooting sport as a whole.

If I saw someone coming into a store / resturant with a AR 15 - I quietly draw my own gun - keep it under the table, but be very likely to shoot one of the idoits if he made a wrong move.

Why? Because there is no earthly reason for a person to carry a AR into a store / resturant except to do harm.

If I (a CHL carrier) don't like it - just image what a person the doesn't like guns is feeling.

These are idiots.

:smt1099


----------



## pic

dondavis3 said:


> I agree
> 
> These open carry groups are hurting us CHL carriers and the shooting sport as a whole.
> 
> If I saw someone coming into a store / resturant with a AR 15 - I quietly draw my own gun - keep it under the table, but be very likely to shoot one of the idoits if he made a wrong move.
> 
> Why? Because there is no earthly reason for a person to carry a AR into a store / resturant except to do harm.
> 
> If I (a CHL carrier) don't like it - just image what a person the doesn't like guns is feeling.
> 
> These are idiots.
> 
> :smt1099


Drawing your concealed handgun seems to be an overly aggressive response. 
The only issue with this particular group would be their training or lack of training creating an unsafe situation.
Firearms Training is for open or concealed carry. Thank you:?:


----------



## petej

I think it just gives the anti-gun crowd something to talk about so I don't agree with it. The less they can bring up the less momentum they can generate in trying to take our rights away.


----------



## woodstock

petej said:


> I think it just gives the anti-gun crowd something to talk about so I don't agree with it. The less they can bring up the less momentum they can generate in trying to take our rights away.


Yes.


----------



## pic

The gays have come out. And who would of thought that they would have such power. The gays have unionized un officially . What great political power they have. Before the open gay movement they were *not* recognized as a voting organizing population.
But if the pro gun activists unionized as a community. We would have such power!! Could we achieve the same political advantage as the gay community


----------



## Haas

berettatoter said:


> Unless your walking into a hunting lodge, carrying a long-gun into an establishment is a little over the top for me. Sorry.


I agree. There are a lot of people out there who simply are not interested in guns, nor the actual gun laws, and if those people are in that restaurant, in this day and age of mass shootings, they are going to freak out when this group comes walking in. 
I love concealed carry, it keeps everyone calm and like said earlier, you have no idea who's packing, and who's not.


----------



## In_The_Ten_Ring

pic said:


> The gays have come out. And who would of thought that they would have such power. The gays have unionized un officially . What great political power they have. Before the open gay movement they were *not* recognized as a voting organizing population.
> But if the pro gun activists unionized as a community. We would have such power!! Could we achieve the same political advantage as the gay community


Absolutely true! However, the gays, lesbians, transgendered, and bisexuals have _united_, something this very thread shows that gun owners have not.

I feel that if someone believes in something and then throws a "but" in there, they don't really believe in that something.

I don't open carry often but I have. I don't open carry a rifle since it will bang into things, scratch the paint on my car and people's walls and tables, and the muzzle will be nearly impossible to keep from "sweeping" people, even though the chamber would be empty. Sweeping someone is at the very least, extremely rude.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

Liberty creates discomfort for some.


----------



## pic

In_The_Ten_Ring said:


> Absolutely true! However, the gays, lesbians, transgendered, and bisexuals have _united_, something this very thread shows that gun owners have not.
> 
> I feel that if someone believes in something and then throws a "but" in there, they don't really believe in that something.
> 
> I don't open carry often but I have. I don't open carry a rifle since it will bang into things, scratch the paint on my car and people's walls and tables, and the muzzle will be nearly impossible to keep from "sweeping" people, even though the chamber would be empty. Sweeping someone is at the very least, extremely rude.


Good point about the sweeping. I find it very offensive, even in a gun shop I will mention it to a stranger if they have swept the muzzle, past or through me.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Those of you on this site who know me from this site, probably know that I open carried on a regular basis for 7 1/2 years, up until January of this year. Now I carry almost exclusively concealed. During the entire time I open carried I only had one negative experience and that was with a customer in a McDonald's in August 2009. He claimed to be a retired LEO but judging from his accent, he was not a native of my state; probably from somewhere in the northeast.

I understood and supported the good people of Texas who were trying to get their laws changed on open carry but I personally would not have gone about it as they did with long guns in some places. I have been to many open carry breakfasts, lunches, and dinners and I only saw one person who was attired in what I would call questionable gear. Everyone else had "normal" gear in their holsters, sidearms, and mag pouches. You'd be surprised how many people don't even notice that you're armed during these events.

I have always been a little put off by the comment, "just because you have the right doesn't mean you should use it". Were we to apply that same logic to free speech, how might that play out? Or religion or perhaps our right to legal council. I frankly don't care whether or not some citizen is offended by my sidearm (remember, it is most always concealed these days). That citizen can be offended all he wants but his right to be offended stops at my right to go armed. I am not of a mind to deliberately scare, offend, or traumatize someone when I am armed... unless that is needed. I prefer to go about my business as any other civilian would and does on a normal day. I just do it while armed.

Either we are all in this together and are of a mind to support the carrying of arms, or we're not. I should hope the vote is yes, we support the carrying of arms. Perhaps I should make this responsible carrying of arms.


----------



## pic

Responsible carrying of arms, very nicely said
:smt1099


----------



## miketx60

Gun banners everywhere.


----------



## Goldwing

miketx60 said:


> Gun banners everywhere.


Are you kidding me?

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> Responsible carrying of arms, very nicely said
> :smt1099


Thank you, pic. I had realized as I wrote that post that I left that most important word, "responsible", out of my text. The fellow I mentioned who attended an open carry lunch, which was at a Glory Days restaurant in Fairfax, had a thigh holster which, in my view, screamed "Look at me". I much prefer something what I would call subtle functionality in my holsters.

Responsible carry means a lot of things but perhaps the most important is this: carry as though you are not carrying. The gun on your person is nothing more than a simple tool. Behave as such. Don't fidget or mess with it, don't rest your hand on it... just leave it along unless it is needed.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I like how you put this SB... well said.


----------



## In_The_Ten_Ring

SouthernBoy,

I am going out on a limb here and assuming you are a VCDL member? LOL. I'm a member of your direct brother, WVCDL. We model ourselves on you guys.

I open carried an SKS (my AR hasn't been tested after the rebuild) last Saturday during the guard at a Marine recruiting office. If anyone was scared or offended, they kept it to themselves. Most everyone else knocked themselves out to support us.

When I have open carried a pistol, most people didn't notice and those that did seemed to think I was an LEO.


----------



## shootbrownelk

GCBHM said:


> I personally have no problem with demonstrations. I really don't care if someone carries their rifle around, as long as they are not doing anything threatening. What I don't like is a bunch of crazy looking good ol'boys walking around, going to public places carrying rifles, looking like trash. It makes the rest of us look stupid to say the least. Besides that, there is just no sense carrying any rifle around town. If you want to open carry, then look like you have some sense about you!


 The anti-gun reporter got almost everything he wanted from these long-arm packing knuckleheads, except an exclusive interview with one of them, preferably missing some teeth. That kind of "In Your Face" exercising of 2nd amendment rights is doing a lot more harm than good to American Gun owners. The guy who had the negligent discharge at a recruiting station also did a lot of harm that we didn't need. That kind of help we in the gun community can do without. Just my $0.02.


----------



## SouthernBoy

In_The_Ten_Ring said:


> SouthernBoy,
> 
> I am going out on a limb here and assuming you are a VCDL member? LOL. I'm a member of your direct brother, WVCDL. We model ourselves on you guys.
> 
> I open carried an SKS (my AR hasn't been tested after the rebuild) last Saturday during the guard at a Marine recruiting office. If anyone was scared or offended, they kept it to themselves. Most everyone else knocked themselves out to support us.
> 
> *When I have open carried a pistol, most people didn't notice and those that did seemed to think I was an LEO.*


More often than not this was my experience, too. Surprising how many didn't notice my sidearm. And when they did usually the first question asked was, "Are you a police officer"? Only once in 7 1/2 years of OC'ing on a regular basis, every day, did I have a negative encounter.


----------



## berettatoter

SouthernBoy said:


> Those of you on this site who know me from this site, probably know that I open carried on a regular basis for 7 1/2 years, up until January of this year. Now I carry almost exclusively concealed. During the entire time I open carried I only had one negative experience and that was with a customer in a McDonald's in August 2009. He claimed to be a retired LEO but judging from his accent, he was not a native of my state; probably from somewhere in the northeast.
> 
> I understood and supported the good people of Texas who were trying to get their laws changed on open carry but I personally would not have gone about it as they did with long guns in some places. I have been to many open carry breakfasts, lunches, and dinners and I only saw one person who was attired in what I would call questionable gear. Everyone else had "normal" gear in their holsters, sidearms, and mag pouches. You'd be surprised how many people don't even notice that you're armed during these events.
> 
> I have always been a little put off by the comment, "just because you have the right doesn't mean you should use it". Were we to apply that same logic to free speech, how might that play out? Or religion or perhaps our right to legal council. I frankly don't care whether or not some citizen is offended by my sidearm (remember, it is most always concealed these days). That citizen can be offended all he wants but his right to be offended stops at my right to go armed. I am not of a mind to deliberately scare, offend, or traumatize someone when I am armed... unless that is needed. I prefer to go about my business as any other civilian would and does on a normal day. I just do it while armed.
> 
> Either we are all in this together and are of a mind to support the carrying of arms, or we're not. I should hope the vote is yes, we support the carrying of arms. Perhaps I should make this responsible carrying of arms.


I am in full support of someone going armed, openly or concealed, but with a rifle you intend or in a round about way, are implying you expect battle. I would rather go into a fight with a rifle than a pistol. I know not everyone see's it the same way, but when I see a pistol or revolver, I think defense...when I see a rifle, I think offense. Besides, carrying around a rifle is a PITA. I know this from being in the Marines, and most of us were looking to "take five", and set our rifles down. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## SouthernBoy

berettatoter said:


> I am in full support of someone going armed, openly or concealed, but with a rifle you intend or in a round about way, are implying you expect battle. I would rather go into a fight with a rifle than a pistol. I know not everyone see's it the same way, but when I see a pistol or revolver, I think defense...when I see a rifle, I think offense. Besides, carrying around a rifle is a PITA. I know this from being in the Marines, and most of us were looking to "take five", and set our rifles down. Just my humble opinion.


Here's two examples of when I would carry one of my long guns out in the open in public. A devastating storm (hurricane, tornado, etc.) or civil unrest (think Ferguson or Baltimore). I would also have two handguns on my person; one openly displayed and one concealed.


----------



## berettatoter

SouthernBoy said:


> Here's two examples of when I would carry one of my long guns out in the open in public. A devastating storm (hurricane, tornado, etc.) or civil unrest (think Ferguson or Baltimore). I would also have two handguns on my person; one openly displayed and one concealed.


We think along the same lines.


----------



## SouthernBoy

berettatoter said:


> We think along the same lines.


Good to know. I remember when hurricane Andrew swept through Florida in the early 90's. There were people openly armed as they tried to salvage what they could from their losses and protect against roving looters. In Baltimore, they had an openly racist mayor who told the police to stand down and allow the looting to take place. My regret is that the looters didn't destroy her home in the process.

The only thing bad people understand is a show of force that is greater than that which they are trying to bring. Doesn't matter whether it is a nation, a cult or group, or individuals.


----------



## berettatoter

SouthernBoy said:


> Good to know. I remember when hurricane Andrew swept through Florida in the early 90's. There were people openly armed as they tried to salvage what they could from their losses and protect against roving looters. In Baltimore, they had an openly racist mayor who told the police to stand down and allow the looting to take place. My regret is that the looters didn't destroy her home in the process.
> 
> The only thing bad people understand is a show of force that is greater than that which they are trying to bring. Doesn't matter whether it is a nation, a cult or group, or individuals.


Pretty much. Not enough "Natural Selection" going on these days, is there.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

Apparently this was the right way to go about things,as OC was passed in the state of Texas.


----------



## win231

These types of idiots are the reason I'm against ALL open carry.

Open carry is attention whoring, plain & simple. It has nothing whatsoever to do with self defense or the second amendment. Besides guaranteeing that everyone will be looking at them, it also satisfies a need for passive aggression. And I wouldn't be surprised if a CC'er was concerned about a takeover robbery & shoots some of these jerks.


----------



## SouthernBoy

win231 said:


> Open carry is attention whoring, plain & simple.


Completely wrong with this as it is a generalized statement. True, I'm sure there is "attention whoring" going on with some folks. But I can assure you that the majority of those whom I have known and been with do not OC for this reason.



> It has nothing whatsoever to do with self defense or the second amendment.


This statement is completely off the charts. Carrying openly or concealed is definitely about self defense. And as for the Second Amendment, open carry was by far the chosen mode of carrying arms in the late 18th century. In my state, open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm whereas concealing it is the exception.[/quote]



> Besides guaranteeing that everyone will be looking at them, it also satisfies a need for passive aggression.


Wrong again. When I used to OC, most people never noticed my sidearm. I was rather discreet and subtle and certainly didn't shout to the world, "Hey, look at me... I'm armed". As for passive aggression, that's something that never entered my mind.



> And I wouldn't be surprised if a CC'er was concerned about a takeover robbery & shoots some of these jerks.


If a concealed carrier jerk tried to take me out, I can assure you that I would draw and fire on him with extreme prejudice if able to do so.


----------



## DLYskes1976

this video probably sums up everyones thoughts

while i am in favor of OC, i think going to the extreme does more harm than good... carrying a pistol on your hip or leg no issue...... having a AR / AK over your shoulder ?? is a big WTF....

and i say it like that because think of John Q Public..... will the average person notice someone OC'n their handgun on their hip? probably not...

now if you have a AR / AK type of rifle over your shoulder, and you are just walking down the sidewalk, how does anyone know what your intentions are... are you just trying to exercise your OC rights? or are you going to start shooting at people? And if people see you, what are their first thoughts? they usually call 911? or they confront you with their own weapon and be like WTF is going on here.... And if and when the police do show up, they do not know your intentions either.... so of course they will be on edge too


----------



## Donn

When I was in Vietnam, as soon as we entered the wire, (base camp), we dropped the mag and cleared our weapons. MP's and people on guard duty were the only ones authorized to carry loaded weapons, even in a war zone. More important, everyone in the Army had to qualify with their weapon, regardless of MOS. Point being, everyone had a modicum of training. These extreme open carry types may be well within their rights, but what is their level of training? They all appear to have mags in the well, so we can assume at least some of them are locked & loaded. This is an accident just waiting to happen and it all plays right into the hands of the ANTI's.


----------

